# Berkley Nanofil



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Anyone else used this stuff yet?

I bought spools in 4lb, 6lb and 10lb. Had no real troubles with the two heavier spools on my Stradic 2500, but the 4lb on my Exceler 1500 seemed really weak, compared with the previous 3lb Crystal Fireline? I suspect the Crystal breaks at much higher point than the line rating, while the Nanofil is closer to being on the mark.

Had lots of line breaks on the 4lb Nanofil - sometimes with hardly any pressure. Also, the supposed freedom from airknots wasn't far off the mark, but the line seemd to repeatedly loop around one of the rod guides during casting.

Anybody else had experience with this line yet?


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Been using this for nearly 12months now in 4lb and 6lb. No issues with strength but your knots need to be spot on. Uni to Uni breaks easily but improved Albright with 12 wraps and twice through the bottom loop is my knot of choice with this line with no failures yet touch wood!!! No wrapping issues around runners either. I'm using both on daiwa caldia 2004 reels. Only issue is the pretty white line gets dirty easy :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

AdrianK said:


> but the 4lb on my Exceler 1500 seemed really weak, compared with the previous 3lb Crystal Fireline? I suspect the Crystal breaks at much higher point than the line rating, while the Nanofil is closer to being on the mark.
> 
> ?


Spot on I suspect. 4lb is just under 2kg so if you could lift a milk bottle with it, it's not 4lb, then factor is a 25% loss at your knots and well.... if you can pull on it with any sort of force and it doesn't break, it's not 4lb. I've used 4lb flouro and can easily break it by pulling a knot tight.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I use it on one of my rods. The only time I don't like it is when I'm drifting over a rubble because there's zero give - but that's not a fault of the line.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Check out this thread - viewtopic.php?f=10&t=49138&hilit=nanofil


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

AdrianK said:


> but the line seemd to repeatedly loop around one of the rod guides during casting.







Worth a look.


----------

